#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Έχουν Μηχανικοί Τ.Ε. δικαίωμα δήλωσης αυθαιρέτων με τον Ν.4014/11 και νομιμοποίησης με τον 1577/85;

## lmoumpaitzis

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΙ ,ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΑΝ ΕΧΩ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΥΠΟΒΟΛΗΣ ΔΗΛΩΣΗΣ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΗΣ ΑΥΘΑΙΡΕΤΩΝ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ 4014 ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ 1577/85  Η ΟΠΟΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΘΗΚΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΡΤΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΗΣ ΟΔΗΓΙΑΣ ?? ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΤΕΕ. ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΠΟΨΗ ΣΑΣ ?

 Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι,

Έχω την απορία με το εάν έχω δικαίωμα υποβολής δήλωσης ρύθμισης αυθαιρέτων με τον 4014 και με τον 1577/85 η οποία μου δημιουργήθηκε μετά την ανάρτηση της ανάλογης οδηγίας ?? Από το ΤΕΕ. 

Ποια είναι η άποψη σας ?

Γεια σου συνάδελφε.
Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι τα κεφαλαία απαγορεύονται από τους Κανόνες Λειτουργίας.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------


## Xάρης

Γιατί να μην έχουν;
Ποια είναι η οδηγία του ΤΕΕ στην οποία αναφέρεσαι;

Νομίζω πώς μόνο για τον έλεγχος στατικής επάρκειας αν απαιτείται αλλά και για τη συμπλήρωση του δελτίου δομικής τρωτότητας πρέπει να υπογράψει Πολιτικός Μηχανικός.
Όπως και για τον ηλεκτρομηχανολογικό έλεγχο, όπου απαιτείται, υπογραφή από διπλωματούχο Ηλεκτρολόγο/Μηχανολόγο Μηχανικό ή Πτυχιούχο Ηλεκτρολόγο/Μηχανολόγο Τ.Ε. ανάλογα με το μέγεθος της εγκατάστασης.

Ας με διορθώσει όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι περισσότερο.

----------


## lmoumpaitzis

Κατ΄αρχήν ευχαριστώ για την διόρθωση.
Φίλε Χάρη ,στο site του τεε υπάρχει σχετική οδηγία η οποία λέει :
<τη δήλωση αυθαιρέτων κατά τις διατάξεις του Ν.4014/2011 υποβάλει ομάδα μηχανικών,ανάλογα με τις απαιτήσεις του νόμου.Συγκεκριμένα στις δηλώσεις αυθαιρέτων συμμετέχουν:
1. Μηχανικός ειδικότητας η οποία του παρέχει το δικαίωμα εκπόνησης  αρχιτεκτονικής ή στατικής μελέτης αντίστοιχης  με ολόκληρο το κτίριο που εντάσσεται ,ως προς το σύνολο ή τμήμα αυτού ,στη ρύθμιση.
2.........
3.........>
δηλαδή οι μηχανικοί τ.ε. έχουν δικαίωμα υποβολής μέχρι διορόφου ή τμήματος αυτού ????

----------


## Xάρης

Καλά, το ΤΕΕ μπορεί να λέει ό,τι θέλει.
Το ΤΕΕ όμως δεν νομοθετεί, η βουλή νομοθετεί.
Από εκεί και πέτα το ΤΕΕ μπορεί όπως ο καθένας μας να ερμηνεύει τον Νόμο και να βγάζει στον αέρα έγγραφα όπως το παραπάνω.
Μέχρι που να προσφύγει στα δικαστήρια κάποιος θιγόμενος, να δικαιωθεί και να το πάρει πίσω το ΤΕΕ.

Επί της ουσίας, ποιος σε εμποδίζει να κάνεις δηλώσεις και για πέρα από διώροφα κτήρια;

Άποψή μου, πού συμφωνώ και που διαφωνώ με το ΤΕΕ;
1. Όποιος έχει δικαίωμα να υπογράφει αρχιτεκτονικά, έστω και για διώροφο, έχει το δικαίωμα να κάνει αυτοψίες, μετρήσεις χώρων και δηλώσεις (ακόμα και αν πρόκειται για το ρετιρέ οκταώροφης οικοδομής).
2. Τις δηλώσεις δομικής τρωτότητας που αφορά όλο το κτήριο, τις κάνουν μόνο διπλωματούχοι πολιτικοί μηχανικοί, όχι γιατί οι μηχανικοί δομικών έργων Τ.Ε. είναι ανεπαρκείς (σίγουρα έχουν πολλές περισσότερες γνώσεις σε στατικά από τους αρχιτέκτονες που όμως έχουν περισσότερα δικαιώματα), αλλά για δυο λόγους:
α) τις αντίστοιχες τεχνικές εκθέσεις αυτοψίας που απαιτούνται π.χ. σε μια προσθήκη, έχουν δικαίωμα να τις υπογράφουν μόνο πολιτικοί μηχανικοί και
β) σύμφωνα με τον ΟΑΣΠ, οι αυτοψίες στα δημόσια κτήρια γίνονται μόνο από πολιτικούς μηχανικούς και μάλιστα από δύο και όχι μόνο έναν.
3. Τον ηλεκτρομηχανολογικό έλεγχο τον κάνουν ηλεκτρολόγοι και μηχανολόγοι ΠΕ ή ΤΕ.
4. Το εξαρτημένο κατά ΕΓΣΑ τοπογραφικό το κάνουν μόνο όσοι έχουν τα αντίστοιχα δικαιώματα (αγρονόμοι & τοπογράφοι - πολιτικοί μηχανικοί, αν δεν κάνω λάθος).

Τα παραπάνω δεν σημαίνουν ότι τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα που αποκτούν οι διάφορες ειδικότητες καθώς και ο τρόπος απόδοσής τους θα πρέπει να επανεξεταστούν.

----------

lmoumpaitzis

----------

